# any ideas for a noise reduction box for a generator???



## duckbusta

im wanting to build a noise reduction box for my generator but not sure how to keep ventilation and fresh air to the motor as well as the heat issue. any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## carp_killer

hick from hell built one that i think worded fairly well


----------



## barebackjack

Our military generators have boxes with closed cell foam panels in them. A duct for air in and out and good to go.


----------



## duckbusta

alright that helps... the duct for out, from the exhaust still keeps noise in or no???


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

B very carefull with this one, The one I made is now ashes. Mine was a 3 sided box with a top, the exhaust side of the box was open. I had 3 computer fans, 2 blowing air in and 1 blowing air out. I had the box carpet lined as well. It cut the noise by more then half, but the generator overheated and shut off within 30 minutes. So now my setup, which is just as quite is a crotch rocket secondary muffler onthe generator and a piece of plywood in front of the generator to block sound from going to the front platform. If you use a secondary muffler make sure it has enough flow so you don't have backpressure issues. The standard muffler on mine is 3/4" and piped it to 1.5". Works like a charm and total invetment was about 30$.


----------



## Plainsman

I have a little 1000 watt Honda that is already quiet, but I like to hear the coyotes howl at night. I cut noise some by attaching ten feet of that flexible metal pipe. I then just throw the pipe out on the ground and cover the end with fist size rocks. A pile the size of a five gallon bucket cuts a good part of my muffler noise, and reduces any fire hazard that could be associated with dry conditions. I might have to try a small muffler on the end. I was thinking about those silencers they sell for ATVs. I have one on my Polaris and it cuts my noise by about 1/3.


----------

